
Ask HN: Is hardware optimised Linux possible? - hasanas
I always read about macOS running harmoniously with Apple&#x27;s hardware because they are &quot;optimised&quot; for each other. I am not gonna lie, I don&#x27;t understand how that works, but I can vouch for it. I do find that a low-end MacBook Air feels much faster than a similarly-specced machine running Windows.<p>Snappiness and speed, however, are not a problem with Linux. My issue with Linux is battery management. Running Linux on a laptop sucks for me.<p>I have tried multiple distributions on multiple devices, and the only ugly thing about these experiences was the battery life getting hit drastically. I am speaking 50% battery life here.<p>I want to jump on the Linux train, but I am too addicted to the battery life a MacBook offers me. I don&#x27;t want to run multiple operating systems that change with context. I want to have one consistent experience regardless of the work I am doing.<p>Is it possible to create the same harmony that Apple makes for its hardware and software to work well together with Linux? Is it difficult in the sense that it would require a huge amount of research and development in completely new hardware? Has it been done by anyone before? Are my questions valid at all, and not just naive babbles?
======
moviuro
Just as about everything: you take care of it. See e.g.
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management)

~~~
deytempo
You might optimize the hardware with arch but security is another game all
together. I’ve never heard of anyone running production webfacing services on
an arch Linux server

~~~
moviuro
Security is not a goal in and of itself, true. Though minimal patches ensure
that most issues are caused by upstream, not Arch itself.

[https://security.archlinux.org/](https://security.archlinux.org/)

[https://bugs.archlinux.org/index.php?string=&project=1&type%...](https://bugs.archlinux.org/index.php?string=&project=1&type%5B%5D=&sev%5B%5D=&pri%5B%5D=&due%5B%5D=&reported%5B%5D=&cat%5B%5D=13&status%5B%5D=open&percent%5B%5D=&opened=&dev=&closed=&duedatefrom=&duedateto=&changedfrom=&changedto=&openedfrom=&openedto=&closedfrom=&closedto=&do=index)

